# [instalation]Grub se lance au boot[Resolu]

## C4N4rD

Bonjour, je viens de finaliser l'installation de Gentoo(ouf), mais j'ai un problème, quand je boot Grub se lance directement...

Cela pourrait venir de mon fichier de config Grub? Y'a-t-il possiblité de résoudre ce problème en passant pas des commandes Grub?

Merci

----------

## Untux

Salut C4n4ard,

Si tu as installé Grub, c'est tout à fait normal qu'il se lance directement au démarrage... c'est le contraire qui serait inquiétant. J'en déduis que Grub lance Gentoo/Linux sans te proposer de menu ?! Si c'est le cas, il est probable qu'il y ait un problème avec ton fichier grub.conf (ou menu.lst si c'est une version plus ancienne). Pourrais-tu nous montrer le contenu de ton grub.conf et de ton /etc/fstab ainsi que le résultat de la commande « sfdisk -l ?

----------

## davidou2a

Salut   :Twisted Evil:  si ton souçis est le fait que grub lance le kernel par defaut sans laisser s'afficher son menu, alors verifies que dans ton grub.conf tu possedes cette ligne là

```
timeout 30
```

Si tu pouvais nous le copier coller ce serait meme mieux ^^

Je dis ça on de sait jamais des fois c'est les choses les plus simples qui bloquent, peut etre une erreur d'inattention   :Laughing: 

----------

## C4N4rD

Effectivement il n'y à pas de menu, le timeout est de 30 sec je n'y ai pas toucher.

Donc pour reacceder au fichier de configuration il faut que je reboot sur le cd, que je remonte les partions ?

(Je suis désolé si mes question paraissent déplacz mais c'est la première fois que je touche à linux et je ne crois pas avoir commencé par le plus simple   :Razz: )

----------

## davidou2a

pour avoir acces au grub.conf tu lances le cd d'install

tu fais tout simplement (si je me plante pas   :Razz:  )

```
# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo

# nano /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/grub.conf

```

J'ai mis hda1 pour mon cas mais tu dois mettre la partition que tu as toi definie, idem t'es pas obligé de monter dans /mnt/gentoo j'ai mis ça a titre d'exemple mais n'oublies pas de faire un mkdir dossier/ si tu montes ailleurs.

apres avoir noté tout ça:

```
# umount /mnt/gentoo

# shutdown -r now
```

[HS]

Non je pense pas que Gentoo soit vraiment commencer par le plus dur, tout simplement parceque par experience personnelle j'ia commencer sur une vieille mandrake 6 (bouhhhh le vilain) et j'ai en fait pas appris grand chose, je voyais meme pas l'avantage de linux ou vaguement, de plus ma mandrake etait assez poussive ect ect (sans vouloir troller) et je suis passé a gentoo en 2004 sous des conseils d'un ami et personnellement j'ai jamais plus appris que depuis que j'ai installé ma 1er gentoo (la 2004) je suis passé que hier a la 2006.1 pour mon pc personnel...

[/HS]

----------

## Untux

Oui tu reboot sur le CD et tu montes la partition contenant le fichier /boot/grub/grub.conf. Tu lui ajoutes les menus que tu veux et tu reboot (après avoir démonté la partition /boot de préférence).

À titre d'exemple, voici un extrait de mon fichier grub.conf

```

timeout 20

default 0

title Gentoo Deums

kernel (hd2,5)/boot/vmlinuz real_root=/dev/hdb6 udev

title Debian testing

kernel (hd1,0)/debian/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5 devfs=mount vga=791 read-only

initrd (hd1,0)/debian/boot/initrd.img

title alt_windows

root (hd1,1)

map (0x81) (0x80)

map (0x80) (0x81)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Pour te donner une idée mais le mieux c'est de lire le manuel de Grub bien sûr.

[edit] je te laisse entre les mains de davidou2... trop rapide pour moi ;) good luck[/edit]

----------

## C4N4rD

Le fichier grub.conf , n'existait pas donc je l'ai créer mais je ne pense pas que cela soit correct... 

Dans tout les cas j'ai essayé, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas

Voila le code que j'ai inséré:

```

timeout 30

default 0

title Gentoo 

kernel (hd0,2)/boot/igor real_root=/dev/hdb3 udev

```

Donc (hd0,2) car je n'ai qu'un dd et que c'est la troisième partition...

Voila peut être faut-il que je refasse un emerge de grub...?

(merci tutux ^^ )

----------

## davidou2a

Je suppose que t'as utilisé Genkernel   :Razz: 

Un grub.conf avec genkernel

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10
```

essaye deja de te baser sur celui-ci à l'aide de la doc approprié http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

Si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas je ne vois pas dans l'immediat mais on cherchera  :Smile: 

----------

## C4N4rD

non je n'ai pas utilsé Genkernel, bon je continue de chercher j'up si je trouve pas merci!

----------

## davidou2a

je comprends pas pourquoi tu as un "udev" dans ta ligne alors...

c'est peut etre moi qui suis fatigué il est tard ^^

Bonnes recherches si jamais n'oublies pas d'UP  :Smile: 

----------

## C4N4rD

Juste un petit soucis je n'arrive pas a umount ce que je mount.... si je reboot a l'arrache c'est pas dérangeant j'imagine...

J'ai rétiré le udev fausse manip' ^^

Ne fonctionne toujours pas....

 :Confused:  ... Cela ne doit pas venir de mon fichier conf

----------

## davidou2a

bases toi sur la version sans genkernel dans le lien que je t ai donné plus haut, 

pour umount petite explication :

si tu fais ça :

```
#mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

#mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

tu devras demonter en 1er le hda1 car sinon en essayant de demonter le hda3 t'auras un joli device is busy...

donc :

```
#umount /mnt/gentoo/boot

#umount /mnt/gentoo
```

devrais marcher  :Smile: 

Pour ton probleme de grub, je vois pas trop je reflechis...   :Confused: 

----------

## C4N4rD

Pour le umout je ne monté que le #mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo enfin bref ça limite ce n'est pas le sujet...

Je t'assure que j'ai bien suivit la doc puisque j'en sors!J'ai bien vérifié mon nombre de partition et de disque dure qu'il considérait... D'aprés la doc cela devrais suffire:

```

timeout 30

default 0

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo

kernel (hd0,2)/boot/igor
```

Mais rien à faire, j'ai véfirié que mon noyeau se trouvait bien a /boot/igor.

J'ai vu que Grub proposait des commandes quand on appuyais sur tab... Je suis en train de regarder si l'une d'entre elle pourrais m'aider

Je vais vérifier si /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz existe

----------

## Untux

Bon... Juste pour être sûr. Ton problème actuel c'est 

a) le problème du premier post (Grub boot directement sans proposer d'interraction/menu) ? Ou 

b) le menu s'affiche mais tu as une erreur au boot ?

Si c'est (b), alors il nous faut le message d'erreur mais si j'ai bien suivit c'est (a). Dans ce cas, tu as forcément un « menu.lst » ou un « grub.conf » qui traîne quelque part. Serait-il possible que ton stage2 de Grub réside ailleurs que sur ton (hd0,2) ? Qu'y a-t-il sur tes partitions (hd0,0) et (hd0,1) ?

Autre question : ou as-tu mis ton grub.conf ? Pourrait-on avoir le résultat des commandes suivantes ?

```

# sfdisk -l

# cat $(find /boot -iname "grub.conf")

# cat /etc/fstab | grep -E -v "(^#|^$)"

# cat /proc/partitions

# ls -lR /boot

```

Je pose ces questions parce que, si Grub ne trouve pas de menu.lst ou de grub.conf, il ne charge pas d'OS, il affiche simplement son prompt.

----------

## nost4r

Et pis faut mettre un = apres title .

----------

## davidou2a

 *nost4r wrote:*   

> Et pis faut mettre un = apres title .

 

Ah oui bien vu  :Smile:  ce matin j'etais dans un etat un peu second j'ai meme pas vu ça   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## grosnours

 *nost4r wrote:*   

> Et pis faut mettre un = apres title .

 

Non, il ne faut pas.

----------

## davidou2a

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> Non, il ne faut pas.

 

Bah d'apres la doc... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

----------

## C4N4rD

Pour le = il y est c'est jusque quand j'ai recopié je l'ai oublié ^^

# sfdisk -l  me donne:

```

*infos sur mon dd*

/dev/hda1   ....... Linux

/dev/hda2   ....... Linux swap/solarix

/dev/hda3   ....... Linux (partition où se situe mon noyeau)

/dev/hda4   ....... Empty

```

# cat $(find /boot -iname "grub.conf")

Me retourne le contenu de mon fichier grub.conf

```

timeout 30

default 0

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root(hd0,2)

kernel /boot/igor root=/dev/hda3

```

# cat /etc/fstab | grep -E -v "(^#|^$)

```

#c'est cette ligne là qui nous intéresse

/dev/hda3 /boot  ext2 defaults,noatime

none /proc proc defaults

```

# cat /proc/partitions 

```

7 0 ******** loop0

3 0 ******** hda

3 1 ******** hda1

3 2 ******** hda2

3 3 ******** hda3

```

# ls -lR /boot

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root date /boot -> /mnt/livecd/boot

[/boot]
```

----------

## nost4r

Remplace ton grub.conf par celui ci :

```
timeout 30

default 0

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root(hd0,2)

kernel /boot/igor root=/dev/hda1 
```

----------

## C4N4rD

Cela ne fonctionne pas nost4r, pourquoi as tu mis? 

```
root/dev/hda1
```

Mon noyeau se trouve sur hda3, donc là quand je le lance il boot sur rien ^^

----------

## grosnours

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

>  *grosnours wrote:*   Non, il ne faut pas. 
> 
> Bah d'apres la doc... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

 

D'après la doc, il ne faut pas: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#title

----------

## davidou2a

ouais bon on va pas polemiquer 100 ans on est la pour aider l'ami C4n4rd ^^

----------

## C4N4rD

 :Very Happy:  Si c'est vachement intéressant

----------

## nost4r

```
root=/dev/hda1 < ===  Ca c'est la partition de ta partition principale 
```

----------

## nemo13

 *C4N4rD wrote:*   

> # cat /etc/fstab | grep -E -v "(^#|^$)
> 
> ```
> #c'est cette ligne là qui nous intéresse
> 
> ...

 

bonjour,

sauf gourrance , où est la ligne pour / dans ton fstab ? *C4N4rD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> root=/dev/hda1 < ===  Ca c'est la partition de la partition principale
> ...

 A+

----------

## C4N4rD

Je croyais que la solution de nost4r ne fonctionnait pas car le pc boot sur un écran de ...pixels! Mais quand on regarde de plus prés avant de booté sur le tas de pixels on voit qu'il boot sur gentoo donc la solution venait  là :

```

kernel /boot/igor root=/dev/hda1

#et non kernel /boot/igor root=/dev/hda3

```

Maintenant il y à sans doute un problème d'affiche avec le vga...

----------

## nost4r

Ah j'avais donc raison , as tu mis le framebuffer  ?

EDIT:Je vois que dans ton grub.conf , tu as mis une image au boot "splashimage" ... , supprime cette ligne .

----------

## C4N4rD

Non je n'ai pas mis de framebuffer...

C'est bon j'obtient le menu avec le choix de gentoo...  :Razz: 

Donc pour le ficher configuration grub avec instalation sans genkernel:

```

timeout 30

default

#pour le menu de chargement Grub, il faut lui indiquer où se situe le noyeau 

#hd0 correspond au 1er disque dure, et 2 correspond à la 3eme partition

title=Gentoo

root(hd0,2)

#"igor" correspond au nom que vous avez donné à votre noyeau, par defaut quelque chose du genre "kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10"

#hda1 correspond à la partition utisable sur votre noyau, c'est à dire avec un système de fichier type ext2

kernel /dev/igor root=/dev/hda1 

```

Merci à tout ceux qui m'ont aidé

Il m'indique une erreur "Kernel panic - not syncing : VSF: Unable to mout root fs on unknow-block(0,0) " mais cela est un autre problème ^^

----------

## nemo13

 *C4N4rD wrote:*   

> Il m'indique une erreur "Kernel panic - not syncing : VSF: Unable to mout root fs on unknow-block(0,0) " mais cela est un autre problème ^^

 

Pour faire rapide,

tu n'as pas compilé le support du firmeware de ton contrôleur de disque dur dans ton noyau.

 :Laughing: 

Tapes dans les posts de Naoli pour les posts  récents sur ce truc.

A+

Edit  : vilaine orthographe

----------

## C4N4rD

Oui j'ai lu les topics mais je n'ai pas trouvé... Pourtant j'ai bien véréfié dans mon make menuconfig, j'ai activé les options....

Enfin si c'est de cela que tu me parles....

----------

## nemo13

Bonjour, 

Ouvres un autre topic car celui-ci porte sur grub; est marqué résolu.

A+

met-nous un lspci

----------

